

European Parliament votes to end roaming charges - gwendolynregina
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-14-373_en.htm

======
lmedinas
"This vote is the EU delivering for citizens. This is what the EU is all about
– getting rid of barriers to make life easier and less expensive.” At least
something positive made from our Parlament! If we want a strong Europe we have
to unite and share more between countries.

PS: I hope i didn't sound too patriotic :)

